# Least damaging pre emergent



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

This is what I have gathered from my research. It is to be taken with a grain of salt.

From my research, I'm led to believe pendimethalin causes the least damage among those that work through the roots.

I have seen conflicting research on dithiopyr. Some say it's less harmful, some say it's more harmful.

Oxadiazon does not damage roots, but I'm curious as to it's effect on tillering. I was not able to find anything about that though.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Anything used at label rater should work fine. Most of us here use either Prodiamine or Dimension(Dithiopyr) and have had great results with them with very little issue.

Oxadiazon is a GREAT PreM(from what I have read) but is very expensive for what it does. You will get more bang for your buck from the other 2 I mentioned above.


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

I guess that's where my confusion stems from is cost. I see 2lb of the wsp (enough for a 1/2 acre) listed on doyourown for about $25.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I would have expected mesotrione to be considered in the discussion. I believe it is not harmful to any of the cool seasons-- including PRG. Do the warm seasons not fare so well with mesotrione ?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I know Mesotrione is a no go for Bermuda. It's a very short lived pre emergent also. It's good for establishing grass but I wouldn't use it as a pre emergent on an established lawn.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

J_nick said:


> I know Mesotrione is a no go for Bermuda. It's a very short lived pre emergent also. It's good for establishing grass but I wouldn't use it as a pre emergent on an established lawn.


J-nick dropping information, probably while also using his Reel. Thank you for the knowledge expansion.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I've used Halts (pendimethalin) in the past, and won't do it again. I've had much better results with Dimension and Prodiamine. I'm not sure what the definition of "least damaging" is, but for those on this site that have absolutely terrific yards who also use Prodiamine and Dimension, I'd say it is of extremely little consequence.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

social port said:


> I would have expected mesotrione to be considered in the discussion. I believe it is not harmful to any of the cool seasons-- including PRG. Do the warm seasons not fare so well with mesotrione ?


Mesotrione is a temporary stop-gap only to help get you through until you can put down real pre-emergent. It is short lived and the list of controlled weeds is small compared to prodiamine and dithiopyr. Things like goosegrass, bermuda, dallissgrass, dandelions, virginia buttonweed, oxalis, henbit aren't controlled by mesotrione as a pre-emergent.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > 1502550785[/url] user_id=337]
> ...


Is there a pre-emergent for Bermuda? I know of Ornamec, Pylex, and turflon, but I think of these as post-emergents. You've also mentioned a possible (incidental) effect from a fungicide, I believe. Please share your secrets. Inquiring cool-season minds want to know.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Both prodiamine and dithiopyr should work as pre-emergents on Bermuda and prevent successful establishment of Bermuda plants from seed.


----------

